# Food storage



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi. I bought a large bag of kibble for harry. Wellness Simple - salmon. It should last a good four months. I found all the stores stock the small bag or large bag. Small bag would last 3weeks so not really cost effective. 

Anyway the big bag has been repacked by the online company. When i previously bought a big bag of kibble, another brand, the kibble stared to go mouldy. 

How would you recommend storing the repacked kibble? Bearing in Ming I live in Singapore so constantly hot and humid. Was thinking either the giant Tupperware container or maybe the fridge?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

*Gamma Ant Proof Vaults*

We use the Gamma2 Air Tight containers. We have two of the 35lb size for dog food containers and one of the smaller sizes for cat food. We can personally fit our entire 40 lb bags of dog food in the 35lb size, but they have a page for size recommendations.

We used a basic tupperware container previously and the dogs could definitely tell when we got 1/2 way through the bag of food. Not the case now. We go through a bag of food every 5 - 8 weeks depending on how much we are supplementing the food with home cooked. We store the dog containers in our kitchen on the floor under a desk/cabinet area. The cat food is on a bottom shelf of a bookcase in the cat's "safe" area. 

I love the lid on the Gamma's and can tell you they are definitely puppy proof. In fact the lab puppies never realize they contain food - until they see us open them, versus chewing open a heavy duty tupperware we had one dog's special diet food in. I think that's because it's air tight so they can't smell the food through the container vs. tupperware. Once they have realized there is food in them, they are 100% unable to get the thing open. Probably not an issue with Harry, but it's a statement to how sturdy they are.

Wow, that's a lot of love for a dog food container, but I'm one of those hard to please people that when I find a product that actually works perfectly for me, I tend to gush.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

We use the same containers, one for dog food and one for cat food. I love that the food stays fresh and the ants stay out!


----------

